# Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

Auch die armen Ösis haben so ihre Probleme...

Siehe:
*Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2630058/

Die haben gemerkt, dass es elend wird, wenn Gesetze auch durchgesetzt werden...

Ein Gesetz aus 1990 wäre Anlass der Auseinandersetzung. Man müsse danach beim Wettangeln gefangene Fische sofort töten und dürfe sie nicht zurücksetzen. 

Seit dem Führungswechsel an der Spitze des Landesfischereiverbandes vor gut zwei Jahren wird nun wohl die Einhaltung dieses Gesetzes auch überwacht - sehr zum Leidwesen der Teichbesitzer und Angler.

Liegen solche Dinge (Verhalten des Verbandes, Gesetze etc. )  vielleicht in der deutschen Sprache begründet????

Da das weltweit ausser in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz fast nirgends ein größeres Problem darstellt.............


----------



## KVP (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*

Es gibt halt immer einen Zeitpunkt,wo mal einer beginnt,alles
ganz genau zu nehmen! |uhoh:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*

Die Geister, die ich rief ......


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*

Servus.
Also so schlimm ist das gar nicht betrifft ja nur die Wettangler. Das Gesetz soll ja die Umgehung des Preisfischerverbots verhindern. Wenn ich nen Teich habe kann ich die Fische zurücksetzen ohne Probleme zu bekommen auch überall anders kann ich C&R betreiben ohne irgendwelche Folgen zu befürchten.
Einzig die eingefleischten Wettfischer betrifft weils die Gesetze jetzt nicht mehr so leicht umgehen können.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*

Heute sind es NUR die blöden Wettfischer die bösen C&R'ler und die ganzen Spaß und Trophäenfischer.......




Morgen ist es deine Angelart........








|wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*

Servus
@Gründler
Mir schon klar was du meinst, nur das Gesetzt ist ja nicht neu gibt's schon länger. Das jetzt die Einhaltung kontrolliert wird war auch klar und  das mal einer sagt he Leute was ist da los warum kümmert sich keiner und die Einhaltung der Gesetze. Seit der Pilgersdorfer am Ruder ist hams halt wieder einige hirnrissige Neuerungen eingeführt. Jetzt hat der Flußbarsch eine Schonzeit und ein Mindestmaß von 10cm dafür hat der Amur keine mehr.
Soll sich jetzt jeder seine Meinung bilden. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## markus_82 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> @Gründler
> Mir schon klar was du meinst, nur das Gesetzt ist ja nicht neu gibt's schon länger. Das jetzt die Einhaltung kontrolliert wird war auch klar und das mal einer sagt he Leute was ist da los warum kümmert sich keiner und die Einhaltung der Gesetze. Seit der Pilgersdorfer am Ruder ist hams halt wieder einige hirnrissige Neuerungen eingeführt. Jetzt hat der Flußbarsch eine Schonzeit und ein Mindestmaß von 10cm dafür hat der Amur keine mehr.
> Soll sich jetzt jeder seine Meinung bilden.
> ...


 
Und der Bruder vom Büchal (Pilgersdorfer) ist der "Chefhechtmörder" in Schweden, der haut jeden Hecht nieder, egal wie groß... 
Das ist der Selbsverwirklichungstrieb mancher Leut! Anstatt mal den Netzfischern auf die Finger zu klopfen die in den Schonzeiten ihre Netze täglich auslegen und massenhaft kurz vor dem Ablaichen stehnde Fische niederhaun! Nur das der Deppade in 10 Jahren sagen kann: "das sind MEINE GESETZE" die ich damals durchgesetzt habe! Das a Aitel a Schonzeit hat ist sowieso der Gipfel...bin gespannt was nächstes Jahr kommt...ich Tippe auf Kunstköderverbot, Nachtangelverbot, verbot von Haken, Schnüren und sämtlicher Köder...?


----------

